# “MA COSE SE VESTONO A PRATI, ‘STE ZOZZETTE!”,



## Minerva (3 Luglio 2015)

Alessio Barbati per http://www.giornalettismo.com



In Italia ognuno ha il suo ruolo. Così come all’occorrenza il Presidente della Repubblica esprime moniti e cordoglio con un sapiente utilizzo dell’imperativo, il popolino discute di fatti di cronaca più o meno interessanti. L’italiano medio, indignato professionista, non manca mai di esprimere il proprio parere, che altro non è che una ridondante versione dei fatti riproposta più volte in salsa diversa.




http://www.dagospia.com/mediagallery/Dago_fotogallery-140550/685434.htm

Prima che si scoprisse la nazionalità del (presunto) stupratore della ragazza di 16 anni, violentata nella notte tra lunedì e martedì a Roma i più avevano puntato il dito su rom, immigrati, clandestini e streghe cattive. Una volta scoperto, non senza disappunto, che lo stupratore non solo era italianissimo, ma anche un dipendente del ministero della Difesa la colpa è passata alla ragazza. Vi pare mai possibile che una sedicenne giri da sola a mezzanotte vestita “leggera” in uno dei periodi più caldi dell’anno? Colpa dei genitori, sciagurati maledetti.


----------



## free (3 Luglio 2015)

d'estate fa caldo e ci si veste leggeri...comunque il tizio trentenne e sull'orlo di un incarico all'estero (= fuga) che si finge poliziotto con una ragazzina è tutto fuorchè provocato dall'eventuale abbigliamento, anzi denota una propensione alla violenza e alla sopraffazione dei più deboli, usando vigliacchi trucchetti, che non ha nulla a che fare col fatto di essere stato "provocato", non scherziamo!
cosa ancor più vergognosa, se possibile, è che questo elemento appartenga alla difesa


----------



## Minerva (3 Luglio 2015)

free;bt10880 ha detto:
			
		

> d'estate fa caldo e ci si veste leggeri...comunque il tizio trentenne e sull'orlo di un incarico all'estero (= fuga) che si finge poliziotto con una ragazzina è tutto fuorchè provocato dall'eventuale abbigliamento, anzi denota una propensione alla violenza e alla sopraffazione dei più deboli, usando vigliacchi trucchetti, che non ha nulla a che fare col fatto di essere stato "provocato", non scherziamo!
> cosa ancor più vergognosa, se possibile, è che questo elemento appartenga alla difesa


mi chiedo solo come poteva pensare di passarla liscia


----------



## free (3 Luglio 2015)

Minerva;bt10882 ha detto:
			
		

> mi chiedo solo come poteva pensare di passarla liscia


bella domanda...chissà cosa passa per la mente a 'sti soggetti
pure il fratello che va a riprendergli la bici, che merdaccia:unhappy:


----------

